

Can We Find Better Software Development Metaphors? - cjg
http://richsunderland.wordpress.com/2014/12/16/can-we-find-better-software-development-metaphors/

======
rentamir
Quote: "If no one cares when someone takes the trouble to do things right,
nothing changes."

That's it. There are so many great development methods, best practices. But
does someone care if I skip some integration tests? Or if I do lousy
documentation / don't update comments when changing the code?

